
China’s most popular app is a propaganda tool - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/china-popular-app-propaganda-tool-xi-jinping-thought
======
mc32
And well, why not? Chinese love their country and their country is doing well.
It's very much in the tradition of a Pravda but as they say themselves with a
mouthful:

>[Officially called] "Xi Jinping Thought on Socialism with Chinese
Characteristics for a New Era"<

If you're a part of the party cadres, it's part and parcel of it and you have
to signal your devotion. And isn't this a great way.

------
jpmcglone
So are America’s

